# Today 45 Years Ago... The First Watch In Space!



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Vostok-1 crewed by Lieutenant Yuri Alexeyevich Gagarin on April 12, 1961 Launched at 6:07 AM




























Time to celebrate this event
















Phil










Russiantimes


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Great site Phil


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I remember the day well. It was very exciting. We even had a special lesson at school - we had to do an illustrated essay about the event - I've still got mine somewhere


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice watch







Now how about that essay Alan any chances of sharing it with us


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Very nice watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see if I can find it the next I visit my mum 

(It was probably something like 'There wos a man in a rokit went to space. The end. By Alan Ward







).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is on ebay at the minute, I'm sorely tempted


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Wasn't Gagarin wearing the Rodina, black dial, 22 jewel auto on Vostok-1? That was the watch sold at Sothebys as his flight watch.

Maybe he did a "Mac" and changed timepieces several times during the mission  .

It's always a pleasure to see your photos Phil







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> This is on ebay at the minute, I'm sorely tempted


Very tempting, it would go nicely with my Saturn 5, the trouble is my model making skills are complete crap, I had a friend do the `5` for me











raketakat said:


> Wasn't Gagarin wearing the Rodina, black dial, 22 jewel auto on Vostok-1? That was the watch sold at Sothebys as his flight watch.
> 
> Maybe he did a "Mac" and changed timepieces several times during the mission  .
> 
> ...


He might have been sent up with a number of watches to test the effects of weightlessness on them


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> He might have been sent up with a number of watches to test the effects of weightlessness on them


I honestly believe that you earn money on the side testing the durability of synthetic fibre straps  .

On...off On...off On...off ad nauseum







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > He might have been sent up with a number of watches to test the effects of weightlessness on them
> ...


I don`t find it nauseating at all, in fact constantly changing watches is good excercise for my arthritic fingers


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

1961......hmmmm...11 years before came to this planet...i mean arrived hehe


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

QUOTE(N_B @ Apr 22 2006, 01:32 AM) ←

1961......hmmmm...11 years before came to this planet...i mean arrived hehe

I only came to here to do a bit of shopping, unfortunately the Sirius Taxi service haven`t been back to take me home


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The Sturmanski was the first watch up in space - Yuri has been seen to wear a rodina but this is the one that is well known as being the very first.

here's mine - perfect case and crown - terrible dial... but I wouldn't change it - except perhaps paint the second hand one day....and relume the hands with correct aged colour lume...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> The Sturmanski was the first watch up in space - Yuri has been seen to wear a rodina but this is the one that is well known as being the very first.
> 
> here's mine - perfect case and crown - terrible dial... but I wouldn't change it - except perhaps paint the second hand one day....and relume the hands with correct aged colour lume...


Lovely case, as I`ve said before would go well with my Popeda


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> The Sturmanski was the first watch up in space - Yuri has been seen to wear a rodina but this is the one that is well known as being the very first.
> 
> here's mine - perfect case and crown - terrible dial... but I wouldn't change it - except perhaps paint the second hand one day....and relume the hands with correct aged colour lume...


We're not digging up that old bone of contention 







. I know when I'm beaten







.

I like to see "age" on these







.

There seem to be far too many with dials that could have been printed yesterday  .


----------

